# Scotch in a box!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I could not pass this up. Just bough a blended Scotch in a box similar to those boxed wines you keep in your refrigerator! This was only $14.99 (see why I couldn't pass it up!).

Purchased at one of the big liquor warehouse stores. It's 1.75 liters, but smaller package than a bottle. Cromwell's Royal* De Luxe *Scotch Whisky.

Inside the box is a plastic sack with a spigot attached. You open the portion of the box to reveal the spigot, and pour away.

This is not the best Scotch I've ever had. Far from it! A bit on the harsh/bitter side. But it's kind of a fun experience and if I mix this whisky with some more mellow (Scoresby) it's not a bad blend!


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

I've never heard of such a thing! Time for an Ask Andy giveaway?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm. I think the theory behind putting wine in a box is that it'll go off fairly quickly once it's open and exposed to air ... so if you want to sell a unit bigger than a standard 750 ml, you probably don't want it in a bottle. Hard liquor, on the other hand, has enough alcohol that it goes bad verrrry slowly. In other words: I don't really see the point to the box and bag. If the distillery wants a cheaper and lighter package, they should just use plastic (I've seen some gin in plastic bottles lately).

Scotch is regularly sold in 1.75 l bottles. It'd take either a lot of people, or a few hardcore drunks, to kill 1.75 l of Scotch in a day.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd love to see it used for a game of slap the bag :vom:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

If the scotch doesn't taste good, why buy it? There's plenty of good whisky out there, and the packaging has never affected my enjoyment of it in a negative way.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

MaxBuck said:


> If the scotch doesn't taste good, why buy it? There's plenty of good whisky out there, and the packaging has never affected my enjoyment of it in a negative way.


How do you know a Scotch "doesn't taste good" until you try it! It might have been the best Scotch in the world and for only $14.99 ! You have to live, explore, try things! And I've made good use of this Scotch mixing it with other blended Scotches. And I'm making good use of it right now!

Òlamaid deoch-slàinte!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

An interesting and rather unique way to package the good stuff, but I think I'm going to have to wait for Jack Daniels to offer his 'Kentucky Bourbon Sipping Whiskey', boxed before I will get to personally experience the concept!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

eagle2250 said:


> An interesting and rather unique way to package the good stuff, but I think I'm going to have to wait for Jack Daniels to offer his 'Kentucky Bourbon Sipping Whiskey', boxed before I will get to personally experience the concept!


I'm sure that comes in a box with a straw! (Sipping!) :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> I'm sure that comes in a box with a straw! (Sipping!) :icon_smile:


scotch in a drink box, that I'd love to see.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy said:


> I'm sure that comes in a box with a straw! (Sipping!) :icon_smile:


LOL. What a great idea....a juice box for adults! Now all we have left to do is figure out how to get a couple of ice cubes into the box, before consumption. The distilleries ought to be paying royalties for all these great marketing ideas.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Andy said:


> How do you know a Scotch "doesn't taste good" until you try it! It might have been the best Scotch in the world and for only $14.99 ! You have to live, explore, try things! And I've made good use of this Scotch mixing it with other blended Scotches. And I'm making good use of it right now!
> 
> Òlamaid deoch-slàinte!


Oh, you wouldn't, and I'm sure not criticizing you for trying it. Just appreciate that, now, I don't have to. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. What a great idea....a juice box for adults! Now all we have left to do is figure out how to get a couple of ice cubes into the box, before consumption. The distilleries ought to be paying royalties for all these great marketing ideas.


Just have to make sure mothers of the little kids grab a hold of them before the kids do.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Andy said:


> How do you know a Scotch "doesn't taste good" until you try it! It might have been the best Scotch in the world and for only $14.99 ! You have to live, explore, try things! And I've made good use of this Scotch mixing it with other blended Scotches. And I'm making good use of it right now!
> 
> Òlamaid deoch-slàinte!


1.75 l of Scotch for $14.99 is usually not a good sign...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anyone had wine in a box?


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> Has anyone had wine in a box?


I have - not ashamed to admit it! Have you, Howard? Do they sell it at Pathmark?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wine in a box? I don't think so, I would have to check.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Next you'll be telling us about cans of champagne;-)


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think I could bring myself to purchase that lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The best part is that scotch in a box is boat safe.

Just like canned beer!!


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The best part is that scotch in a box is boat safe.
> 
> Just like canned beer!!


This made me rethink my position

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Now we just need boxed Gosling's!!


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

It will still fit in a non-square scotch glass, right?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Another mind-expanding thread, thank you.


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

I only drink to enjoy, either whiskey or cognac. And so I buy the best I can afford and savor them. And therefore I don't see any reason to buy more than 0,75 bottles.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

If these were in those little-kid-size "juice" boxes, they would be perfect for camping.

DH


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

fishertw said:


> Next you'll be telling us about cans of champagne;-)


Mrs. herfitup had some Prosecco in a can in Switzerland for the 4th of July a couple of years back. I couldn't make the trip or it would have been a bottle.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have they ever made scotch in a small juice box?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> If these were in those little-kid-size "juice" boxes, they would be perfect for camping.
> 
> DH


What would happen if the kids got a hold of them?


----------

